# Teicherweiterung



## herten04 (14. Sep. 2007)

Hallo alle miteinander.

Soll ich oder nicht.Die Erweiterung wäre 3x3m,Tiefe1,50m.Also satte 13 500ltr.mehr,gesamtes Volumen 25 000ltr.
Gepumpte Version.
Der Pflanzenfilter müßte weg und in Fertigteichen(wegen __ Rohrkolben usw.)neu gemacht werden.
Patronenfilter könnte erweitert werden(im Moment 36 Patronen) auf 50 Patronen,Spaltsieb bliebe so.
Eine größere Pumpe war vorher schon in Planung.
Im Frühjahr wollte ich den Plan umsetzen.
Im Bild ist die Fläche gekennzeichnet.
Nur wie bringe ich es meiner Frau bei?


----------



## Uli (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

hallo helmut,
zieh das ding durch.und deiner frau mußt du das diplomatisch beibringen,du könntest ihr sagen das sie dann weniger rasen mähen muß 
gruß uli


----------



## herten04 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo helmut,
> zieh das ding durch.und deiner frau mußt du das diplomatisch beibringen,du könntest ihr sagen das sie dann weniger rasen mähen muß
> gruß uli


Hallo Uli.
Ich habe ja schon mal angeklopft.Als  ich vom Frank die Fische bekam und  sie meiner Frau zeigte hatte ich schon angedeutet das die Fische enorm gewachsen seien und inzwischen(trotzdem ich schon Fische an meinem Bruder abgegeben habe)der Bestand zugenommen hätte.Ich frage mich auch wo die herkommen.Jetzt wo die Pflanzen weniger werden kommen sie aus den Verstecken haben aber eine Größe von 10 cm.Sind die von 2006 oder von diesem Jahr?


----------



## Uli (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

hallo helmut,
ich denke das die von 2006 sind.mach ma ruhig groeßer,platz ist da ja noch wie ich gesehen habe.
gruß uli


----------



## Digicat (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Servus Helmut

Wenn Platz da ist (und der ist da) und die Erweiterung gut zu deinem Garten paßt, würde ich es machen  . Die Fische werden sich bei dir bestimmt bedanken. 
Nur wie du es deiner Gattin bei bringst, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen : 
Probiers einmal damit    .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## herten04 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Helmut,Hallo Uli.
Ausbau genehmig,war Schwerstarbeit,hat mir ein Geschenk gekostet .
Wert 250,- aber was wird nicht verraten.
Bei Beginn der Arbeiten werde ich mich an Euch wenden und um Hilfe bitten.
Wenn die Gesundheit es zuläßt.


----------



## herten04 (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo.
Kann ich dieses Becken für die Dauer meines Umbau benutzen (vorübergehende Hälterung der Koi)oder gehen davon schädliche Stoffe aus.:? 
http://cgi.ebay.de/INTEX-EASY-POOL-...yZ125363QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Da meine Birne mir heute irgendwie nicht wohlgesonnen ist die Frage:wieviel Liter würden da rein gehen.Bekomme das heute nicht geregelt.


----------



## Annett (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Helmut,

also mit dem Volumen kann ich dienen


> Wasserkapazität bei 80 % Füllung: 6732 Liter


steht so direkt auf Deiner verlinkten Seite.  

Was die Ausdünstungen angeht... füll es wenigstens 1-2x mit Wasser, lass es ein paar Tage stehen, dann leeren und erst im Anschluß daran das Teichwasser mit den Fischen hineingeben.
So würde ich es jedenfalls machen. 
 
Die Mehrheit der Gartenteiche wird ja auch mit PVC-Folien gebaut.


----------



## herten04 (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> also mit dem Volumen kann ich dienen
> 
> steht so direkt auf Deiner verlinkten Seite.


Hallo Annett.
Ich sage ja,die Birne ist heute irgendwie dicht:crazy: ,das habe ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## herten04 (4. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo.

Leider verzögerte sich der Umbau und wurde erst im Jahr 2009 vollzogen.

Da der Teich von gepumpt auf Schwerkraft umgestellt werden sollte mußte erst eine Pumpenkammer 
auf engstem Raum erstellt werden.

Hier zu wurde ein Schacht in der Größe 60x70x80cm (Länge,Breite,Tiefe)ausgehoben



 

Jetzt wurde eine rechteckige Verschalung in den Maßen von 50x60x80cm aus Holz gemacht.
Darin wurden 2 runde Löcher und darin 2 Rohre in DN 110 für die spätere Wasserzufuhr durch den Bodewnablauf und Skimmer eingefaßt.
Diese Verschalung wurde so in den Schacht gelassen das an jeder Seite 5cm Platz blieben.
In diesen Spalten wurde der Beton gegossen.
Für das vergießen wurden 200 kg Fertigbeton benötigt.



 

Die Verschalung wurde beseitigt.



 

Dann wurde der Boden ausgegossen.



 

Nach dem austrocknen wurde der Schacht mit flüssiger Folie versiegelt um eine möglichste Dichtheit zu  bekommen.
Es wurden 2 Lagen mit einem Pinsel aufgetragen.Nach ca.6 Stunden war die Folie abgetrocknet.
Die aufgetragene Folie mußte aber weiter ausdünsten da sie noch sehr stark nach Chemikalien roch.



 

Jetzt wurden die 110 Zugschieber aufgesetzt.In diesem Fall werden sie unter Wasser liegen da es aus  Platzgründen nicht anders möglich 



 

Hier ist sie in Betrieb


----------



## herten04 (4. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo.

Dann begann der Umbau.

So sah der Teich vor dem Umbau aus.



 

Am 4 Juni wurden die Fische in 2 Plastikbecken umgesetzt.



 

 

Nachdem Das Teichwasser abgepumpt war sah es so aus.



 

Nachdem die Folie entfernt war wurde der Durchbruch zur Pumpen-
kammer hergestellt und ein Teil der Verrohrung wurde erstellt.



 

Jetzt wurde es ernst und mit der Hilfe meiner Nachbarn wurde die 
Erde augehoben und hier gilt es meine Nachbarn ein hohes Lob 
auszusprechen da die letzten 30/40cm ausschließlich Lehm war.



 

 

 

Nun wurde der Bodenablauf samt Verrohrung fertiggestellt,recht davon
sieht man den Anschluß für den Skimmer.



 

Danach wurde der Bodenablauf fixiert und die Verrohrung mit 
Lehm zugemacht und die Wand verputzt.



 

Hier wird die Folie verlegt.



 

Der Bodenablauf wurde mit der Folie verklebt.



 

Auch der Skimmer wurde angebracht.



 

Nachdem das Wasser eingelassen war wurden die ersten Fische 
wieder umgesetzt.Da einige Fische durch die Aktivitäten am Teich
(ich hatte die Fische nicht abgedeckt) 
ihre Farbe schon verloren hatten war eine schnelle Umsetzung von Nöten.
Nach einem Tag hatten die Fische ihre Farbe wiedergewonnen.



 

Und hier sind sie wieder alle vereint.



 

Nach gut 3 Monaten hat sich die Biologie eingespielt und nach anfänglichen 
Schwierigkeiten (hohe Nitritwerte) hat das Wasser eine ausgezeichnete Qualität.
Die Sicht ist bis zum Grund(1,70 Meter).



 

Die vorgesehene Vergrößerung von 12000 auf 25000 Liter scheiterte 
an einer masiven Baumwurzel und einem Stromkabel so das das Volumen 
nach dem  Umbau nur 18000 Liter beträgt.
Um spätere Nährstoffeintragungen durch Erdeinspülung zu verhindern wurde der Teich noch um 15 cm 
über Erdhöhe angehoben.
Der Teich hat jetzt eine Größe von 4,20 m x 2,80 m und hat eine Tiefe von 1,70 m.


----------



## Annett (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Helmut.

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. 
Wie lange habt Ihr denn insgesamt für den Umbau bebraucht?

Deine Filterung besteht jetzt aktuelle, wie im Profil geschrieben aus "Spaltsieb, Patronenfilter, Pflanzenfilter, Skimmer, 36 Watt UVC"?
Lief die UVC oft im letzten Jahr? 
Hattest Du sie während der hohen Nitritwertphase an oder aus? 
25 Koi auf 18.000 Liter sind eine ordentliche Menge Fisch - ich frage mich, ob Du da auf Dauer nicht doch nochmal ausbauen oder einige abgeben wirst. Der wievielte Umbau war das jetzt? 

Was für eine Folie wurde verbaut? Im letzten Bild sieht der Randbereich noch nicht ganz so ideal aus... 
Bei Bedarf findet sich aber sicherlich eine optisch ansprechende Lösung.


----------



## herten04 (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Annett.



> Wie lange habt Ihr denn insgesamt für den Umbau bebraucht?



Der Umbau dauerte ein Wochenende plus den darauffolgenden Montag wo die Velegung der Folie stattfand.Der Wassereinlauf dauerte bis in den nächsten Morgen wo auch die Umsetzung der Fische stattfand.



> Deine Filterung besteht jetzt aktuelle, wie im Profil geschrieben aus "Spaltsieb, Patronenfilter, Pflanzenfilter, Skimmer, 36 Watt UVC"?
> Lief die UVC oft im letzten Jahr?



Das Profil stimmt.
Die UVC (da mußte ja eine neue her)lief erst später ab August und auch nicht immer.
Als der Teich klar war habe ich sie wieder abgeschaltet.



> [Hattest Du sie während der hohen Nitritwertphase an oder aus?



Nein,da lief sie nicht da ich die Nitritwerte mit Teich-Baktinetten von Söll entgegentrat was  auch sehr schnell zum Erfog führte und da verzichtete ich auf die UVC.



> 25 Koi auf 18.000 Liter sind eine ordentliche Menge Fisch - ich frage mich, ob Du da auf Dauer nicht doch nochmal ausbauen oder einige abgeben wirst. Der wievielte Umbau war das jetzt?



Ausbauen nur wenn ich das Anwesen kaufe,da aber ein Verkaufsgespräch ohne Angaben von Gründen nicht stattfand steht das in den Sternen.Die werden sich schon wieder melden.
Das ist der 3.Teich,wobei der erste Teich auch noch vorhanden ist.



> Was für eine Folie wurde verbaut? Im letzten Bild sieht der Randbereich noch nicht ganz so ideal aus...
> Bei Bedarf findet sich aber sicherlich eine optisch ansprechende Lösung.



Es wurde eine 1mm PVC-Folie verwendet.
Bei der Randgestaltung tue ich mich etwas schwer und warte auf eine Eingebung,aber im Prinzip hast Du recht da sind noch Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Annett (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Helmut.

Der Nitritwert erstaunt bei einer so raschen Umsetzung der Fische natürlich weniger. Aber manchmal ist es leider kaum anders machbar.
Wenn man weiß, worauf man achten und wie man reagieren muss, ist das auch okay so. 

Bezüglich Rand habe ich grad mal ein wenig gesucht.
Evtl. ist etwas passendes für Dich dabei:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/5
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228
Vieles sind eher natürlich gestaltete Ufer, was nicht so wirklich zu Deinem Teich passt.
Aber vielleicht kommt Dir beim Anschauen ja eine für Deinen Teich passende Idee und Du läßt uns daran teilhaben.
Die PVC-Folie wird Dir einen UV-Schutz auf jeden Fall mit einer verlängerten Lebensdauer (falls kein neuer Umbau ansteht :smoki )danken.


----------



## herten04 (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*



> Aber vielleicht kommt Dir beim Anschauen ja eine für Deinen Teich passende Idee und Du läßt uns daran teilhaben.



Hallo Annett.

Ich hatte an Steinfolie gedacht,aber die ist so verdammt teuer.:evil

Wie ist denn die Ufermatte die  Olli p hat,oder saugt die sich voll?


----------



## Olli.P (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Helmut,

ich hab die Ufermatte wieder rausgeschmissen, bei der letzten Vergrößerung..... 

Für _*uns*_ sind sie in Koiteichen die Reinsten Schmutzfänger........


----------



## herten04 (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> ich hab die Ufermatte wieder rausgeschmissen, bei der letzten Vergrößerung.....
> Für _*uns*_ sind sie in Koiteichen die Reinsten Schmutzfänger........



Danke Olli,dann bleibt nur die Steinfolie oder hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Olli.P (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hi,

hast du noch Folienreste von der PVC-Folie??

Mach doch einfach eine zweite schützende Lage über die erste........ 

Das wäre dann evtl. die einfachste und günstigste Lösung............


----------



## herten04 (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du noch Folienreste von der PVC-Folie??
> Mach doch einfach eine zweite schützende Lage über die erste........
> Das wäre dann evtl. die einfachste und günstigste Lösung............



Hallo Olli.

Das ist die Idee,klar habe ich noch Folie so wird es gemacht.


----------



## rainthanner (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*



herten04 schrieb:


> Danke Olli,dann bleibt nur die Steinfolie oder hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag?


 
Ich würde mit schönem und zum Haus passenden Naturstein aufmauern. So weit, wie die Folie reicht. Das ist immer eine Lösung für einen optisch sauberen Abschluß. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## herten04 (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Ich würde mit schönem und zum Haus passenden Naturstein aufmauern. So weit, wie die Folie reicht. Das ist immer eine Lösung für einen optisch sauberen Abschluß.
> Gruß Rainer



Hallo Rainer.

Was für ein Naturstein würde denn passen?Das Haus wurde 1908 gebaut  und hat grauen Betonputz.

Ferner muß ich immer ins Auge fassen das ich später evt.alles Rückbauen muß falls ich das Haus nicht erwerben würde.


----------

